# New U.S. Fuel Economy Fules: BMW and Diesel once again ahead of the curve



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BMW is way ahead of the curve on this one, folks

U.S. Government Mandates New Fuel Efficiency Standards



> The U.S. government unveiled new fuel-economy rules that will have a dramatic impact on Americans' automotive purchasing habits. According to a joint statement released by the Environmental Protection Agency and Department of Transportation, cars for the 2016 model year will, on average, have to be 34% more efficient than current models, averaging 35.5 mpg (6.6 l/100 km). The standard for 2009 cars was 26.4 mpg (8.9 l/100 km).
> ...
> One automaker that has been offering cars with fuel-saving features is BMW, which brands its efforts as EfficientDynamics.


Article continues here.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Marking my calendar for an ED for MY 2015.


----------

